# Minimum time between lap & dye/hysto and tx?



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Having a bit of a panic and was wondering if anyone could please help.  

I had arranged to have a lap & dye and hysto/endometrial scratch with a consultant two weeks before I'm due to start my next cycle, however, he fell over and broke his finger and can no longer do the surgery.  I have now seen a different consultant who can do the procedures... but not until the week before I start tx.  I'm really concerned that it won't be enough time for me to heal properly and was wondering if anyone could offer any reassurance please?

The surgery is tentatively booked for 24th July (I'm hoping he can squeeze me in the week before and am waiting to find out) with stimms due to start on 3rd August (I'll be taking the pill from day 5 of my next cycle in preparation for tx, so it doesn't matter that the hysto won't be around day 14 - and I don't D/R).

Many thanks!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Think I've answered my own question... tx won't start until AF arrives will it, by which time I will have healed - although AF will probably be delayed by a couple of weeks... I blimmin' hope it's not though.  I'm due to start uni in September and I do NOT want to be on the 2ww/just finishing the 2ww at that time.


----------

